# Symantec System Center



## bobp (Apr 18, 2007)

We are running Symantec System Center 10.1.5 and everything was working fine until we lost the server and had to rebuild it. The server was rebuilt using the same name as the old server but now none of the clients are showing up in the console. Even a remote install from the console does not fix the problem. The only sure fix I've found is to completely uninstall AV from the client and reinstall it. I assume the clients probably have a guid from the old server somewhere that they are trying to report into but I havent been able to find it anywhere. Any ideas?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

You need to deploy the GRC.dat file to those workstations needing to be placed on that server. Are you familiar with that file? Symantec has tools such as GRC.dat spy and a program to run a computer startup which will move the file to the correct location.

I have seen other deployment methods such as SMS used before, but the Symantec tool would be the simplest.


----------



## bobp (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I'm not familiar with the GRC.dat file. Should I just use one from a machine that is reporting into the console? Do all systems use the same GRC.dat file (ie, servers and workstations)? We don't have SMS so I would probably be looking at using the GRC.dat spy application you mentioned. Do you know if it is free?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

The GRC.dat would be included in the Symantec Enterprise Resource Kit which should have been included with the management pack when you purchased the product.

The GRC.dat is a file that is stored on the share of the Symantec Server that contains all of the settings that are to be placed onto the client. So make sure that after capturing the GRC.dat you do not make any configuration changes to the server until the file has been copied.

The file needs to be copied to every machine that is not reporting to the new server. After the new copy is placed in that computers directory it will take about 10 mins, or a reboot of all Symantec Services to allow for it to appear in the console.

The following links contain all the information you need. If you have any questions regarding this let me know. 

How many machines / servers are we talking about? Are they on a domain? Is is possible to go machine to machine...my guess is it will make you life easier to not . If you cannot locate the tools I will send you a script which will to the same.

This is for v9x and 8x but same principle. This also talks about GRCdrop.exe

http://entkb.symantec.com/security/output/n2002090911484748.html


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Remember the path where you copy the file to on the workstation may be hidden. See link to unhide the path.

http://service1.symantec.com/support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2002092715262339


----------



## bobp (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks newhouse1390. The grcdrop.exe seems to work the only problem is I'm trying to get it to work via logon script which doesnt seem to work. Does your script do the same thing as grcdrop.exe?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

If you are on a domain schedule the GRCdrop.exe to run as a startup program. See if that helps, I will start digging for that script.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob,
First see if you can have this be a startup program (storing it on a server share) and having it run at logon. If that does not work try this script. Now this script will need to have Admin access because it open up "ALL USERS" path (which is restricted to admin-only). So run this as a startup script rather than a logon script.



> Const OverwriteExisting = True
> Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
> Set objShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell)
> objFSO.CopyFile "\\servername\folder name\GRC.DAT",objShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%AllUsersProfile%") & "\Application Data\Symantec\Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition\7.5\",OverwriteExisting


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just checking back. Were you able to get this fixed?


----------

